# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  VÀi thao tác với mọt trang web

## petty

Hiện nay có nhiều công cụ mà đang hot nhất là mã nguòn mở. các bạn có thể thiết kế cho mình 1 trang web pro mà ko cần 1 chut kinh nghiệm gì về web cả. Bạn nào muốn biét P< cho mình :lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::l  ick::lick::lick::lick: I like opensource that is powerful opensource!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bumchiu.lost

Box mã nguồn mở sao vắng quá xin pác admin làm mod đẻ cho Box rộn ràng lên tí mà pác admin bận công việc hay sao mà chẳng thấy online

----------


## tungldhdonga1

tui mún bít nè, bạn có thể share ko
thanks

----------


## vanthinh1088

Làm ơn dùm đitui cũng muốn nũa, học hoài ngu hoài

----------


## sudo

> www.trihung.com được phát triển trên mã nguồn mở zencart. Với mục đích học hỏi là chính, Trí Hưng share code cho anh em tham khảo và cùng hoàn thiện.
> Demo: http://www.trihung.com
> Download và hướng dẫn sử dụng: http://www.diendan.trihung.com
> 
> Các bác góp ý nhé, thanks:lick:


vào trang này mà nghiên cứu về mã nguồn mở zencart. Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu hy vọng nó sẽ giúp ích hơn làm việc thiết kế với dw.

----------


## vietthuongmusic

Đề nghi ko quảng cáo có share thì share chứ ko sẽ bị Ban
rộn ràng thế nào chứ đừng spam rộn ràng là đc

----------

